# show us your snake selfies!



## cwebb (Mar 27, 2012)

show us your selfies with your snakes !!(a selfie is a picture of yourself.. haha)ive seen some good photos around of you all with your babies so shove them here so i can perve on the good looking people heres some with meeeee.. facebook friends get sick of seeing them


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Gruni (Mar 27, 2012)

I have to admit I never get tired of seeing your profile pic popping up in threads... 8)

The olive isn't mine but I like the pic and I don't have a good one of me and Skittles yet, most of them focus on Skittles and my arm.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll get some. After they have shed. GREAT PICS


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2012)

Popping up? Or popping out? :lol:


----------



## XKiller (Mar 27, 2012)

just cause i'm sutch a poser, me and a tree snake


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice "tree snake" :lol:


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 27, 2012)

here are two of me and the biggens.and my new bredli (cant wait)
​
lol, id like a tree snake like that oneday


----------



## yommy (Mar 27, 2012)

me with my diamond at the time, showing some affection. i miss that girl and all her love bites.........


----------



## saximus (Mar 27, 2012)

So what is this mystery "tree snake"?


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Mar 27, 2012)

saximus said:


> So what is this mystery "tree snake"?



"Copper" phase tree snake? lol


----------



## blakehose (Mar 27, 2012)

Mister_Snakes said:


> "Copper" phase tree snake? lol



Yep, that's the correct ID on that one!


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 27, 2012)

the missus took the pic. 
"chats with snakes" lol


----------



## Kimberlyann (Mar 27, 2012)

Not just another reason to post that photo for some attention?

Here's my love-o shots with my snakes, the last one only shows my hair thou. Sorry i dont have my... assets... hanging out in any of them


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 27, 2012)

I like snakes... and red


----------



## maddog-1979 (Mar 27, 2012)

really dont have many pics of me and my reps.....lots with other people and my reps , but here's 1 i could dig up, me and my old coastal girl who passed from a tumor

View attachment 244628


----------



## Boidae (Mar 27, 2012)

I usually take photos, so not many photos of me..
Ballarat Wildlife Park sometime last year, with a rat snake and a zookeeper, I believe his name was Nick. 
I'm the one with short hair.


----------



## cwebb (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome bhp tahlia, i want one so bad !


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 28, 2012)

Not my snake, but the only photo I have of myself with one.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 28, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Not just another reason to post that photo for some attention?



I'll say! So sick of it! 
Absoloutely no class there!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't taken any pictures of myself with my snakes because I'm far from photogenic. If I ever do though, I'll be sure to post in here.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 28, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Not just another reason to post that photo for some attention?





vampstorso said:


> I'll say! So sick of it!
> Absoloutely no class there!



Jelly.


----------



## Boidae (Mar 28, 2012)

Khagan said:


> Jelly.



Can't say I blame them though.
Who doesn't love getting attention from pervy old men on the internet......


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 28, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Awesome bhp tahlia, i want one so bad !



This one wasn't mine, it belonged to a guy who part owns the place I get my rats from. He was a nice snake, but Wes got really busy with work and the snake started biting... and then he started trying to eat people lol.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2012)

boidae said:


> Who doesn't love getting attention from pervy old men on the internet......



Thats me!


----------



## slim6y (Mar 28, 2012)

boidae said:


> Can't say I blame them though.
> Who doesn't love getting attention from pervy old men on the internet......





moosenoose said:


> Thats me!



Moose... You know that's not entirely truthful... 



Not everyone loves getting attention from you!


BTW... I prefer firmer shaplier.... Snakes... Rather than overgrown fat ones....

All my snakes had great form!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

boidae said:


> I usually take photos, so not many photos of me..
> Ballarat Wildlife Park sometime last year, with a rat snake and a zookeeper, I believe his name was Nick.
> I'm the one with short hair.
> 
> View attachment 244630



Yes his name is Nick. I love him. He is amazing. He doesn't work there anymore though. I want to go there again!
I'm usually the one taking photos too, but here's one of me and Pandora, my GTP and one where I wasn't having a daggy day but it's not a snake either....


----------



## Mister_Snakes (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> Yes his name is Nick. I love him. He is amazing. He doesn't work there anymore though. I want to go there again!
> I'm usually the one taking photos too, but here's one of me and Pandora, my GTP and one where I wasn't having a daggy day but it's not a snake either....
> 
> View attachment 244641
> View attachment 244642



Nick runs Wicked Wildlife now, you could get him to come over and give you a show in your loungeroom!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yeah. I know. Thanks though! I'd rather he come for free, without his animals, to check ours out and just chill. He is such a nice Aussie as can be bloke. His girlfriend is really pretty and kind too. They both love animals to death and know SO much about them. Great couple.


----------



## Boidae (Mar 28, 2012)

He was a great bloke. Shame he doesn't work there anymore.
We stood there for well over an hour talking about the freshies, his job and the albino burm. 
The Burm was actually owned by someone in Victoria, it was handed in during the (1970's?) amnesty.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd like to put some up from me, though... I don't have any.
I take photo's... but I don't like people taking photo's of me.
Never turn out any good.:cry:


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 28, 2012)

Time to get my popcorn lol 




Khagan said:


> Jelly.



aeroplane jelly? what flavor?


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> Time to get my popcorn lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As fun and funny as it sometimes is, please don't fuel the fire.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 28, 2012)

JoshuaAtherton said:


> As fun and funny as it sometimes is, please don't fuel the fire.



popcorn and jelly taste good.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 28, 2012)

popcorn and choc tops from the movies, OMNOM


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think all the photos of me and my ............snake..........would end in me getting suspended, so therefore I'll politely decline.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 28, 2012)

Asharee133 said:


> popcorn and choc tops from the movies, OMNOM



lol don't forget skittles especially the sour ones!!


----------



## cwebb (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay shutup now.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok, own up! Who sparked the match near the fuel cans?


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 28, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Ok, own up! Who sparked the match near the fuel cans?



It was them ------>


----------



## cwebb (Mar 28, 2012)

Haters gonna hate....


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 28, 2012)

OMG cleavage.... 

Here's a pic of me.. I need head.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 28, 2012)

Scleropages said:


> I need head.



You're so unclassy, i now hate you! =p


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

That's a decent Albino Python you have there Scleropages!
You make me want ink.

Oh..... and I can't be the only one who is a tad confused?


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> Oh..... and I can't be the only one who is a tad confused?



I think you are , hehe


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> Oh..... and I can't be the only one who is a tad confused?



Just boy's being even more juvenile boys :lol:


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 28, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Just boy's being even more juvenile boys :lol:



I thought she was indicating confusion at the resident female populations quarrel?


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 28, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I thought she was indicating confusion at the resident female populations quarrel?




Possibly... I took as the banter between sclero and khangan


Wait now I'm confused :?


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 28, 2012)

TaraLeigh said:


> That's a decent Albino Python you have there Scleropages!
> You make me want ink.
> 
> Oh..... and I can't be the only one who is a tad confused?



its probably better stay out of, its gettin nasty

just ignore all comments about femminism and keep talking about snakes


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 28, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Yah hormonal nutcases aside , i still wanna see yours pics !



I hope you're not talking mine as I mentioned earlier it'll get me banned :O


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I hope you're not talking mine as I mentioned earlier it'll get me banned :O



Pics not bits.


----------



## cwebb (Mar 28, 2012)

Grow up everybody.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

Did she not call herself a naughty word?.... That was my main confusion.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 28, 2012)

I think it was sarcastic, probably because it shows nothing wrong and she was calling herself such a name for the other persons overreaction

However I've never claimed to understand womens logic, it flies straight over my head haha


----------



## TaraLeigh (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks jedi. Your ever so kind.


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 28, 2012)

snappy, my old bredli.


Oh and boys


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> View attachment 244674
> 
> snappy, my old bredli.
> 
> ...




:shock:


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2012)

nice rack Snakeman112  8)


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 28, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> View attachment 244674
> 
> snappy, my old bredli.
> 
> ...




Carefull with those or you'll bring o'l the boys to the yard....


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Carefull with those or you'll bring o'l the boys to the yard....



I'm already there!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't normally post in these things...but since everyone is baring their bits :lol:

Here's me with a red belly water python


----------



## HoffOff (Mar 28, 2012)

Ooooo all this attention.
shucks guys


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 28, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I don't normally post in these things...but since everyone is baring their bits :lol:
> 
> Here's me with a red belly water python



Would you look that... what a coincidence the you and the water python are sporting the team colours.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 28, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> Ooooo all this attention.
> shucks guys




you earned it.
You got skype?


----------



## cwebb (Mar 28, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I think it was sarcastic, probably because it shows nothing wrong and she was calling herself such a name for the other persons overreaction
> 
> However I've never claimed to understand womens logic, it flies straight over my head haha


Spot on bruz


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 28, 2012)

ew.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 28, 2012)

True words of a cerebral giants.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 28, 2012)

Umbral said:


> Ok, own up! Who sparked the match near the fuel cans?


I farted, chemical combustion..


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 28, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> Oh and boys
> View attachment 244675



It was going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 28, 2012)

Kimberlyann said:


> Not just another reason to post that photo for some attention?
> 
> Here's my love-o shots with my snakes, the last one only shows my hair thou. Sorry i dont have my... assets... hanging out in any of them





vampstorso said:


> I'll say! So sick of it!
> Absoloutely no class there!



And the cat fur is flying everywhere!!! LOL
I've always thought it was a weird avitar. Don't get me wrong I love a good look if its worth looking at... but this isn't worth my time. Maybe if it was Scarlette in the Avengers


----------



## blakehose (Mar 28, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I don't normally post in these things...but since everyone is baring their bits :lol:
> 
> Here's me with a red belly water python




I love water pythons!


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 28, 2012)

It's a pictures thread.. why all the hate? I guess it wouldn't be an APS thread without a bit of nastiness in it


----------



## Snowman (Mar 28, 2012)

Since everyone is showing their bits. Here is me in nothing but a scarf....




Sent from my iphone.


----------



## Australis (Mar 28, 2012)

Cleavage meh.. im here for the cat fight
=^..^=
Meow


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 28, 2012)

This thread got interesting lol...

I admit i click on all cwebbs threads ... you seem like a nice chick Miss... not cos of the avatar :lol: but thats good too hahaha


----------



## Khagan (Mar 28, 2012)

snakeman112 said:


> Oh and boys
> View attachment 244675



Just make sure you stay out of trouble, or this will be you Family Guy - My Milkshake brings all the boys to the yard. - YouTube lol.


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 28, 2012)

lol


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2012)

Heres a couple a me and stuffy that i took just now....lol he is the most placid snake i own.


----------



## cwebb (Mar 28, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> Heres a couple a me and stuffy that i took just now....lol he is the most placid snake i own. View attachment 244696
> View attachment 244697



What sort of snake is that?


----------



## saximus (Mar 28, 2012)

cwebb said:


> What sort of snake is that?



Fluffius notrealus


----------



## montysrainbow (Mar 28, 2012)

cwebb said:


> What sort of snake is that?



yeah Fluffius notrealus  they r really rare....often find them in side show allys lol


----------



## Erebos (Mar 28, 2012)

boidae said:


> I usually take photos, so not many photos of me..
> Ballarat Wildlife Park sometime last year, with a rat snake and a zookeeper, I believe his name was Nick.
> I'm the one with short hair.
> 
> View attachment 244630



Hey hey hi nick!



Snowman said:


> And the cat fur is flying everywhere!!! LOL
> I've always thought it was a weird avitar. Don't get me wrong I love a good look if its worth looking at... but this isn't worth my time. Maybe if it was Scarlette in the Avengers




Hahahah agreed I like chicks without a smashed up face regardless of body parts!


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 28, 2012)

Everyone likes a compliment though, right?


----------



## snake_lover (Mar 28, 2012)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/164161_1574635804219_2196759_n.jpg
http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74646804494_1185290056_31301885_1518806_n.jpg
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/57992_1580416908743_1185290056_31312612_2180965_a.jpg

One of them is with a Spencers Goanna, but you know.


----------



## Megzz (Mar 28, 2012)

Hahahah

This topic is so stupid.


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 28, 2012)

snake_lover said:


> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/164161_1574635804219_2196759_n.jpg
> http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...74646804494_1185290056_31301885_1518806_n.jpg
> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/57992_1580416908743_1185290056_31312612_2180965_a.jpg
> 
> One of them is with a Spencers Goanna, but you know.



Was that dinner? :shock:


----------



## Snowman (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a pictue of a BHP coming out of the zipper on my jeans (not while I'm wearing them). Much like your avitar I feel it would not be suitable to use on a public forum. You're no Lucy Pindar, but if people get offended then something is wrong. Take it from a guy who gets suspended annually.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 28, 2012)

Ok guys the thread is back out, now i ask you all to play nice in this playground or i'll move the thread all together ... this isn't a place for a cat fight, out and out being nasty or personal attacks i remind everyone of this. thank you!


----------



## TreeHugger (Mar 28, 2012)

G RATED SELFIE WOOOOOOH Ahhhh...


----------



## Khagan (Mar 28, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> View attachment 244737



You're showing off too much in this pic, please put on a turtleneck and post again. Thank you.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 28, 2012)

Khagan said:


> You're showing off too much in this pic, please put on a turtleneck and post again. Thank you.



Everyone keeps joking about this but remember you have publicly put a picture up on the world wide web and there is hundreds of rock spiders out there probably drooling. Then ppl joke about it nice work. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## TreeHugger (Mar 28, 2012)

But i didnt think mine was droolable?... sigh, are you refering to mine?

I think I just screwed up your attachment because I tried deleting all but that photo... (you know, before the rock spiders attacked and drooled coz i'm like so hot *flicks hair*) but yes I agree I think I need to wear a sleeved shirt as well, i'm showing too much shoulder.



br3nton said:


> Everyone keeps joking about this but remember you have publicly put a picture up on the world wide web and there is hundreds of rock spiders out there probably drooling. Then ppl joke about it nice work.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



First was meant for you ?Brenton 



Khagan said:


> You're showing off too much in this pic, please put on a turtleneck and post again. Thank you.



Second sentence was for Khagan.


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 28, 2012)

A few of mine, and a Col from Snakes Downunder =)


----------



## Khagan (Mar 28, 2012)

br3nton said:


> Everyone keeps joking about this but remember you have publicly put a picture up on the world wide web and there is hundreds of rock spiders out there probably drooling. Then ppl joke about it nice work.
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton



Not familiar with the term rock spider, so i looked it up and apparently it's a term for pedophiles. How do pedophiles have anything to do with this? :?


----------



## Erebos (Mar 28, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> But i didnt think mine was droolable?... sigh, are you refering to mine?
> 
> I think I just screwed up your attachment because I tried deleting all but that photo... (you know, before the rock spiders attacked and drooled coz i'm like so hot *flicks hair*) but yes I agree I think I need to wear a sleeved shirt as well, i'm showing too much shoulder.
> 
> ...



No not referred to anyone  just have personally seen it happen and want to make my thoughts obvious to some that see black and white. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Mar 29, 2012)

did anyone else look at this post out of boredom and wind up on the edge of the seat and likeing practically all the comments haha good times ..


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 29, 2012)

Python-Lover4lyf said:


> did anyone else look at this post out of boredom and wind up on the edge of the seat and likeing practically all the comments haha good times ..



Hahaha I'll second this ^


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

montysrainbow said:


> Heres a couple a me and stuffy that i took just now....lol he is the most placid snake i own. View attachment 244696
> View attachment 244697



Just had a proper look at this and realised its not real haha didnt have my glasses on the first time
so blind  feeling real dumb now haha



Python-Lover4lyf said:


> did anyone else look at this post out of boredom and wind up on the edge of the seat and likeing practically all the comments haha good times ..




I do what i can haha.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Mar 29, 2012)

TreeHugger said:


> G RATED SELFIE WOOOOOOH Ahhhh...
> View attachment 244738




That's a stunner!!


----------



## snakeg56 (Mar 29, 2012)

*these are a few of mine*


----------



## Gruni (Mar 29, 2012)

I like Treehugger's pic, all the pics in the Girls of Herp calender are tasteful shots like that and they are still sexy... not sleezy.


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

sorry for wearing a singlet top everybody.. ill throw them all away now.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 29, 2012)

cwebb said:


> sorry for wearing a singlet top everybody.. ill throw them all away now.



I wouldn't bother about being sorry, everyone is self righteous on here.

If you want to wear what you wear and take photos then who cares, it's not up to anyone else.


I think that some people on here forget what they were probably like at a similar age to you. Everyone loves to jump on their high horse spouting what is generally just bullsh_t


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

jedi_339 said:


> I wouldn't bother about being sorry, everyone is self righteous on here.
> 
> If you want to wear what you wear and take photos then who cares, it's not up to anyone else.
> 
> ...



similar age to me? how old do you think i am?
well, my pic is now of my dog diesel.. who i must admit is pretty damn good looking.
ill just go right ahead and say hes better looking than all your dogs.. cos it wouldnt be aps without someone sulking over my avatar


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Mar 29, 2012)

ahaha nice ^ 

couldn't agree more


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 29, 2012)

cwebb said:


> similar age to me? how old do you think i am?
> well, my pic is now of my dog diesel.. who i must admit is pretty damn good looking.
> ill just go right ahead and say hes better looking than all your dogs.. cos it wouldnt be aps without someone sulking over my avatar



OMG, you do realise that he is naked. You should put some clothes on him 

By the way, he is a good looking dog. I will neither confirm, nor deny, that he's the best looking dog either.


----------



## Gruni (Mar 29, 2012)

cwebb said:


> similar age to me? how old do you think i am?
> well, my pic is now of my dog diesel.. who i must admit is pretty damn good looking.
> ill just go right ahead and say hes better looking than all your dogs.. cos it wouldnt be aps without someone sulking over my avatar




:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Waaaaah!!!!!! LOL... he is a handsome devil but I think it's a bit sad you bowed to peer pressure C, let's be honest if us boys wanted a perv there are lot's more provactive images with a quick hit of Google.

Back to the point of the thread I finally got the pic I wanted with Skittles the other night even though it's not the best portrait taken of me over the years.

http://static.aussiepythons.com/forum/profilepics/profilepic32382_1.gif I'll edit this when I get home and just upload it as the image link to url doesn't like this.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 29, 2012)

cwebb said:


> sorry for wearing a singlet top everybody.. ill throw them all away now.



Clearly people were reacting or saying the photo was lacking taste because the photo only showed clevage and a snake. Had the photo shown your whole torso then I doubt anyone would have complained. As I said before if I cropped a photo of a snake sitting on my crotch it would be more offensive than seeing the whole picture of me sitting with a snake. Perspective in photo's is an interesting thing and it's what draws the eye.


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

Fay asked me to get rid of it waaaaah.
Otherwise i would have left it just to get a bite out of people
aps members love to bite


----------



## Snowman (Mar 29, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Fay asked me to get rid of it waaaaah.
> Otherwise i would have left it just to get a bite out of people
> aps members love to bite



It appears they love to troll with comments like that!


----------



## Mitchell1995 (Mar 29, 2012)

:shock: This is awkward.


----------



## Erebos (Mar 29, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Clearly people were reacting or saying the photo was lacking taste because the photo only showed clevage and a snake. Had the photo shown your whole torso then I doubt anyone would have complained.



+1 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

br3nton said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Cheers Brenton




Such a wise one.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2012)

Isn't the western world funny. Over in the African Savannah they don't even have tops for their women :lol: :lol: Now where do I find an African Savannah web-based community????  Some people need to get over themselves!

I can't even see the posters posts anymore ......8)


----------



## slim6y (Mar 29, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Isn't the western world funny. Over in the African Savannah they don't even have tops for their women :lol: :lol: Now where do I find an African Savannah web-based community????  Some people need to get over themselves!
> 
> I can't even see the posters posts anymore ......8)



Conversely, and closer to home, Indonesia have begun to ban mini-skirts... Hmmmm... Extreme to extreme I think....


----------



## Snowman (Mar 29, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Isn't the western world funny. Over in the African Savannah they don't even have tops for their women :lol: :lol: Now where do I find an African Savannah web-based community????  Some people need to get over themselves!
> 
> I can't even see the posters posts anymore ......8)



That would be relavent if this was Savanah pythons and snakes..... :lol:


----------



## Erebos (Mar 29, 2012)

cwebb said:


> Such a wise one.






Cheers Brenton


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah you definately shouldn't be ashamed of ANY of your photos. They've all got a snake in it so nothing to worry about  I'm sure alot of guys liked the avater because of the ..... snake.... yes haha


----------



## cwebb (Mar 29, 2012)

Python-Lover4lyf said:


> Yeah you definately shouldn't be ashamed of ANY of your photos. They've all got a snake in it so nothing to worry about  I'm sure alot of guys liked the avater because of the ..... snake.... yes haha



Not a shame at all love.


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 29, 2012)

Well here is me.. fully covered


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 29, 2012)

...pretty sure shame comes with self respect. 
Can't have shame without self respect. Which explains your lack of.

Sorry, some of us hold standards for society, and if tit shots tickle your fancy, perhaps find a forum related.


Don't ever complain about 'creepy' people you love too bait.
Hope the pm's filled with inappropriate attention flood in for you.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2012)

This might be more adequate?


----------



## NotoriouS (Mar 29, 2012)

bahahaha.. now you're asking for this thread to be closed 



moosenoose said:


> This might be more adequate?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 29, 2012)

No no, just being mindful of melanoma


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Mar 29, 2012)

bahahaha gotta love it aye ^


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

ok guys if you cant keep this thread about photos of everyone and their snakes its going to be closed as I'm over it ... the nasty comments haven't stopped with my warning .... so I guess it has to go ..... 



and This people is why we cant have nice things! lol


----------

